# Georgia Competition



## krnballerzzz (May 21, 2010)

Competition has been announced: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Marietta2010
*Facebook Page:* http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=123452407676967

*Name:* Marietta Open 2010
*Website:* http://www.cubingusa.com/marietta/index.php
*Date:* July 31st, 2010
*City:* Marietta, Georgia
*Venue:* First United Methodist Church (http://www.mariettafumc.org)
56 Whitlock Avenue Northwest
Marietta, GA 30064-2398
*Time:* 10am-6pm (most likely 5 pm)
*WCA Delegate:* Andrew Kang
*Organizers:* Chris Tran, David Sanders
*Competitor's Note:* Limited to 40 competitors on a first preregister basis. 10$ Entry fee per competitor, guests are free. 
*Events:*
2x2 - 1 round 
3x3 - 3 rounds 
3x3 OH - 2 rounds 
4x4 - Combined Final
5x5 - Combined Final
3x3 Bld - Best of 3

*Tentative Events:*
4x4 Bld
5x5 Bld
Magic
Pyraminx

My Email: [email protected] for questions.


----------



## Zarxrax (May 21, 2010)

Hmmm sounds fun. Dunno if I can go though. It's about a 5 hour drive for me, and my times suck too much to make it really worth entering


----------



## 4Chan (May 21, 2010)

Hell yes.

I love this.


----------



## Carson (May 21, 2010)

That date is very close to Nationals. Being roughly five hours from me, I would certainly attend if it weren't 3 days before I leave for nationals.


----------



## Carson (May 21, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Hmmm sounds fun. Dunno if I can go though. It's about a 5 hour drive for me, and my times suck too much to make it really worth entering



Where are you located?


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 21, 2010)

Carson said:


> That date is very close to Nationals. Being roughly five hours from me, I would certainly attend if it weren't 3 days before I leave for nationals.



There was no other date that I could think of that would match people's school schedule and the regulation 1 month in advance announcement.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 21, 2010)

YES! Hopefully this comp will take place! (I can finally enter a comp!)

Could there also be 2x2 events?


----------



## Edward (May 21, 2010)

Wish I could be there with you guys, but my mom has something planned around that date .


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 21, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> YES! Hopefully this comp will take place! (I can finally enter a comp!)
> 
> Could there also be 2x2 events?



I'll add it


----------



## Zarxrax (May 21, 2010)

Carson said:


> Zarxrax said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm sounds fun. Dunno if I can go though. It's about a 5 hour drive for me, and my times suck too much to make it really worth entering
> ...


North Carolina, just outside charlotte.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 21, 2010)

Bah, I can't go. I'd need it two weeks earlier, or three weeks later. Boy Scout Jamboree.


----------



## DavidSanders (May 22, 2010)

If need be Andrew, we could move it a little, but no time is better than Summer time. Also, could we trade the magic event for something a little better, but still pretty quick: maybe pyraminx or clock? Maybe even megaminx because of the small amount of people that would do it, so it would not add too much time. Magic just seems so pointless. And at the past comps in GA no one really has been that fast at it to make it a worthwhile event.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 22, 2010)

I think we should keep magic. I'm pretty good at it, and it's a fun and consise event.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 22, 2010)

This satisfies me.


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 22, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > Zarxrax said:
> ...



I live just outside of Charlotte too. We could go together.


----------



## Zarxrax (May 22, 2010)

Sir E Brum said:


> I live just outside of Charlotte too. We could go together.


Hmm, maybe. I'll have to wait and see whats going on when the date gets a little closer.


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 22, 2010)

Any suggestions on the name for the competition?


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 22, 2010)

Marietta Open 2010?


----------



## Carson (May 22, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Any suggestions on the name for the competition?



The "Bob Burton will not get mugged this time" Open?


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 22, 2010)

"Marrietta Open" sounds good.


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 23, 2010)

Updated. The details are pretty much final. May I also get a mod to change the title of the thread to "Marietta Open 2010"? Thanks


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 23, 2010)

When will this show up in the WCA database as an upcomming comp?


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 23, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> When will this show up in the WCA database as an upcomming comp?



By this week.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 25, 2010)

To those interested in coming.

I can fit a handful of traveling cubers in my house. Let me know if you need a place to stay.


----------



## DavidSanders (May 26, 2010)

I can definitely host 5 or more cubers in my house, plus it will only be 7 minutes from the venue.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 27, 2010)

Wow. This is quite exciting.


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 27, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> Wow. This is quite exciting.



You're welcome kiddo! It is exciting .


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 27, 2010)

So the date is final?

By the way, in the original post, you had two spaces for website.


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 28, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> So the date is final?
> 
> By the way, in the original post, you had two spaces for website.



The date is final.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 28, 2010)

I think we should do magic in comp. Its a quick event. (And its the only event that I could ever do ok in... )


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 30, 2010)

Can I register already?


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 30, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> Can I register already?



You can register.


----------



## Bryan (May 30, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> cuberkid10 said:
> 
> 
> > Can I register already?
> ...



Do you have final approval from Tyson?


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 30, 2010)

And if I register, what if I can't show up? (2 months is a long time. Something could happen from here until now)


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 31, 2010)

Bryan said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > cuberkid10 said:
> ...



Yes, I just need to create the schedule then he will announce the competition. It'll 99% be up this weekend or the following Monday/Tuesday.



cuberkid10 said:


> And if I register, what if I can't show up? (2 months is a long time. Something could happen from here until now)



Register now, but don't pay until you are sure you can come.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 31, 2010)

OK. Registered except for the payment. Do I have to use payPal or can I use credit card?


----------



## Bryan (May 31, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> OK. Registered except for the payment. Do I have to use payPal or can I use credit card?



You can use a credit card through Paypal.


----------



## highwaypumpy (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm really gonna try to make it.


----------



## chickenfly34 (Jun 4, 2010)

I think i can come and have the competition. Does anyone know speak Vietnamese in these? Now i have 2 months for practice i hope i can sub 15-25s.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 6, 2010)

How come this hasn't shown up in the WCA database?


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 6, 2010)

I happen to be fluent in Vietnamese.
But I can't type or read it.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 6, 2010)

Btw, how was the meetup today. I was so sad I couldn't come.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 6, 2010)

I had to leave early, but it was fun when I was there.
Whilst i was leaving, we talked about having another one next week.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 6, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> How come this hasn't shown up in the WCA database?



It should be up in a day or two. Tyson is reviewing the website right now so that he can post it up.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 6, 2010)

0_o!!! We should discuss this further...

EDIT: In response fo 4chan's post


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 6, 2010)

competition has been announced.
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Marietta2010


----------



## Davepencilguin (Jun 6, 2010)

I haven't cubed in a while, perhaps this competition will reinspire me. Hopefully I'll attend.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 6, 2010)

Im tingling with excitement! Hopefully my parents will let me go!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 7, 2010)

Cuberkid:

It ended me being just me, Chris and Andrew. We are holding another one next Saturday, about 12-1 at the Java Monkey coffee house we discussed before. We will be able to find room there this time easily.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 20, 2010)

WHO'S EXCITED?!


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 20, 2010)

ME.


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 20, 2010)

Awesome!!! IF I can go, which I REALLY hope I can, I will be bringing at least one other person. Hopefully 2 with me. It'll be a good 8 hour drive from Tampa area, but worth it since we won't be going to nationals. I gotta get permission from the parentals first though.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 20, 2010)

calekewbs said:


> Awesome!!! IF I can go, which I REALLY hope I can, I will be bringing at least one other person. Hopefully 2 with me. It'll be a good 8 hour drive from Tampa area, but worth it since we won't be going to nationals. I gotta get permission from the parentals first though.



Make sure to register/pay when you know for sure .


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 20, 2010)

I hope I can come. I gotta be on my best behavoir for the next month. 0_o. My parents are letting me cube more often... maybe its a sign...


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 20, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> calekewbs said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome!!! IF I can go, which I REALLY hope I can, I will be bringing at least one other person. Hopefully 2 with me. It'll be a good 8 hour drive from Tampa area, but worth it since we won't be going to nationals. I gotta get permission from the parentals first though.
> ...



I definitely will. One question. lol where do I do that? It'll be my first comp so I don't quite know how it all works yet.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 20, 2010)

Go to the website and you'll see the registration page. If you don't have a cubingusa.com account, you need to pay at the time of registration or you'll get an error later on.


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 24, 2010)

ok. I do have a cubing usa account. So I can register, and wait to pay?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 24, 2010)

calekewbs said:


> ok. I do have a cubing usa account. So I can register, and wait to pay?



I guess so


----------



## Bryan (Jun 24, 2010)

calekewbs said:


> ok. I do have a cubing usa account. So I can register, and wait to pay?



While you're unpaid, you're not going to count against the quota, and if people sign up in the mean time, and you come back after the quota is full, you'll get a message saying it's full.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 28, 2010)

You guys need to update the registration page to add magic.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 28, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> You guys need to update the registration page to add magic.


Magic is on the Registration page. It isn't on the competitors page because it is listed as only being a potential event.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 11, 2010)

COMPETITION IS IN 20 DAYS FOLKS


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 11, 2010)

HELL YEAH.

I haven't competed in a year. My times suck. D:


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 11, 2010)

Woot! I'm getting really excited. Practicing quite a bit now. 

So, I'm pretty much going to break a lot of WRs.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 15, 2010)

pshh. I hope I can come. Im crossing everything I got.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hope you can! It will be lots of fun.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 18, 2010)

Don't think i can make this as I am in California during that time... Home town is in Florida = (


----------



## marthaurion (Jul 18, 2010)

any public transit in the area?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 18, 2010)

Public transit is horrible in Atlanta. The only system is MARTA, and I'm not sure if it runs out there.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 18, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> Public transit is horrible in Atlanta. The only system is MARTA, and I'm not sure if it runs out there.



It doesnt.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Does anybody have a Meffert's Megaminx they'd be willing to sell?


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 21, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> Public transit is horrible in Atlanta. The only system is MARTA, and I'm not sure if it runs out there.




>Public transit is horrible in Atlanta.

Hahahaha, oh the stories I have from just riding for a year.

The funny drunk homeless people are *HILARIOUS*.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 21, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Public transit is horrible in Atlanta. The only system is MARTA, and I'm not sure if it runs out there.
> ...



Oh how true that is! Almost saw a fight on MARTA tonight, guys arguing about basketball.

The train bit me!


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 21, 2010)

On vacation in south carolina that day...


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jul 25, 2010)

ajmorgan25 said:


> Does anybody have a Meffert's Megaminx they'd be willing to sell?



I'd also be willing to trade a Meffert's 4x4 for a Meffert's Minx if somebody has one.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 26, 2010)

After this comp, will there be any more here in GA in 2010?


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 26, 2010)

Very much most likely.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 26, 2010)

Phew..


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 26, 2010)

Not able to make this one, cuberkid?


I'm super excited! Been practicing a lot.

Would someone be willing to sell me a set of stickers? I just need 1 set for my OH cube.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> Not able to make this one, cuberkid?



Its unknown if I can go. :/ It all depends on if my parents say yes.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jul 26, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Not able to make this one, cuberkid?
> ...



Well your time is running out.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 26, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> Not able to make this one, cuberkid?
> 
> 
> I'm super excited! Been practicing a lot.
> ...



Yeah, I've got a few extra sets.


----------



## blah (Jul 26, 2010)

ajmorgan25 said:


> Does anybody have a Meffert's Megaminx they'd be willing to sell?


Are you going to Nationals? I'm dying to sell mine.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jul 26, 2010)

blah said:


> ajmorgan25 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody have a Meffert's Megaminx they'd be willing to sell?
> ...



Unfortunately, no.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 27, 2010)

Ok, Im pretty sure Im comming! But.. since this is my first competition, I have some questions....

1.) I am a SHY and quiet and outspoken person. Im worried that Ill be sitting alone most of the comp 
2.) Is it like a big stage and chairs, or a room with the stacknmats and tables for other people?


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 27, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> Ok, Im pretty sure Im comming! But.. since this is my first competition, I have some questions....
> 
> 1.) I am a SHY and quiet and outspoken person. Im worried that Ill be sitting alone most of the comp
> 2.) Is it like a big stage and chairs, or a room with the stacknmats and tables for other people?


1. People are nice, go try out some people's puzzles and stuff, eventually you will find someone to hang out with.
2. i would guess the second one


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 27, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> 1. People are nice, go try out some people's puzzles and stuff, eventually you



Ask first. Lots of people took my stuff without asking me at Cat N' Mouse and it really pissed me off.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 27, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > 1. People are nice, go try out some people's puzzles and stuff, eventually you
> ...


That's a good point.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 27, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> Ok, Im pretty sure Im comming! But.. since this is my first competition, I have some questions....
> 
> 1.) I am a SHY and quiet and outspoken person. Im worried that Ill be sitting alone most of the comp
> 2.) Is it like a big stage and chairs, or a room with the stacknmats and tables for other people?



I was soooooooooo nervous before my first comp. I know there isn't really anything to say on the forums to take the nervousness away, but you will realize as soon as you get there how much fun it is!

Don't be shy. Easier said than done, I know, but on the whole I would say cubers are nice people. Some of the most I have learned about cubing has come from tips and tricks I got from faster people at competitions. Don't be afraid to walk up and chat with people.

Since it's a room in a church, I would guess that it is just a room with some tables up front. I have never been there, though, but that's just my guess.

Feel free to come up and say hey! (The dude with the beard)


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 27, 2010)

I'll be there with bells on lol. I haven't cubed in a while so I'm practicing like crazy. 3x3 blind here I come!


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 27, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



This pisses me off when they give it back to me and pieces are missing. >.>
(Like last year's Chattahoochee, someone took my Edison, and lost a corner cap.)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ill try and take you peoples advice! But Im still nervous as heck. I hope I dont make a fool out of myself with solves!

BTW; Im selling/trading some puzzles...: Holey Megaminx (WANT TO GET RID OF THIS!), Pillowed Mastermorphinx, Fisher Cube, Cubsmith Icon Cube, EastSheen 2x2 with foam tiles, and a 3x3x1 "Present Cube" (Its a keychain 3x3 extended to be a 3x3x1 ) If you want one please tell me now.

*EDIT: Problem Fixed. *


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 28, 2010)

What do you want for the pillowed mastermorphinx?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> What do you want for the pillowed mastermorphinx?



Just to let you know, its 1-Colored... Any sort of 3x3 really.

Are we still doing the Square-1 for Skewb trade we talked about a long time ago?


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 28, 2010)

Does anyone have a V5 I could borrow for the 5x5 round? Preferably black. My Eastsheen is totally stupid


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah, I have a black V5 you can borrow.


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks! Are you competing in the 5x5 round?


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 28, 2010)

Why yes, I am. I have like, 5 5x5s. xD


----------



## Shamah02 (Jul 28, 2010)

Anybody have any spare V7 pieces that they would be willing to bring? I'm missing one oblique center piece...


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh, it just so happens that I do, but it might not be the one you need.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 28, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > What do you want for the pillowed mastermorphinx?
> ...



While rearranging my room, I managed to lose my skewb. If I find it, then absolutely.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok then, do you still want my Pillowed Mastermorphinx?

Does anyone have spare 5x5 and 4x4 stickers I could buy from them?


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 28, 2010)

I do.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 28, 2010)

How much do you want for them both?


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 28, 2010)

I'd like 6$, because it's my last set of 5x5 stickers, and I need to make a slight profit, because I'll have to order from Cubesmith later. D:


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 28, 2010)

Deal.  Are they for white or black cubes?


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 28, 2010)

Great. 
They're for black cubes.

What do you look like?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 28, 2010)

Chris. How much do you want for a set of 3x3 stickers?

My OH cube has 2 shades of green on it.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 28, 2010)

Ah, I'd like 2 dollars for a 3x3 set.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 28, 2010)

I look... Well... I'm short, I'll be on of the few girls there, I'm asain...


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 28, 2010)

Ah! I'm a girl too.
I look exactly like the person in my avatar.

Lol, I'm kidding, I think I posted my face on tumblr a few times too many. D:


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 28, 2010)

Lol. I read your tumblr. 

EDIT: Does anyone have one white 3x3 side? (maybe for free? 0_o) My Speedcube''s white sides stickers are textured and the others are CubeSmith.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 28, 2010)

Yep.

It just so happens I have a surplus of white stickers, because for every 3x3 I sticker, I have a spare white sticker, and I've stickered so many cubes, I have many spare white stickers.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 30, 2010)

Do you guys find you do better or worse in front of people?


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 30, 2010)

Better, and it's way more fun! Some of my personal records were set in comp


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't usually do as well as at home. However, part of that if you make 3 rounds, you only get 15 solves. I tend to do more than that at home.


----------



## chickenfly34 (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I'm so nervous now :confused:, i just keep practice, but my average so bad know. Maybe I'm very very nervous about competition.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 30, 2010)

3 QUESTIONS:

1.) Whats the plan for lunch. Do we go out, get our own food and bring it back?
2.) Whats the cut-off time for the 4x4. (Since its a combined final)
3.) If I use 1 cube for the first round of 3x3, can i use a different 3x3 for the second round? (assuming I get that far?)

COMP IS TOMORROW!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 31, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> 3 QUESTIONS:
> 
> 1.) Whats the plan for lunch. Do we go out, get our own food and bring it back?
> 2.) Whats the cut-off time for the 4x4. (Since its a combined final)
> ...



1) I'll try to have enough pizza for everyone. If not, there are fast food places within a 1 minute walk.
2) To be decided
3) Yes.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 31, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> cuberkid10 said:
> 
> 
> > 3 QUESTIONS:
> ...





Aren't you even allowed to use the different cubes in the same round?


If there isn't enough pizza, my car can hold 4 people not including me, and we can drive somewhere to get nom noms.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 31, 2010)

EDIT: nothing...


----------



## cubekid57 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hope everyone had fun at the tourney, I was supposed to go but unfortunately I couldn't make it. Look forward to a future Georgia comp though!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 1, 2010)

Epic epic epic comp. Nuff' said.


----------



## joey (Aug 1, 2010)

RESULTS PEOPLE.


*cough* andrew kang *cough*


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 1, 2010)

He got sub 13 averages I think for 3x3. Got a few 10.xx singles. I also belive he got a 7.16 practice solve.


----------



## joey (Aug 1, 2010)

sub-13 >_>


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 1, 2010)

Im not 100% sure though. Theyre at dinner right now. Comp ended 2 hours ago.


----------



## joey (Aug 1, 2010)

What about Chris Tran?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 1, 2010)

I have no idea, I think he got some 13's and 14's in there.

EDIT: MARIETTA OPEN "REVIEW" BY ME


----------



## Daniel Que (Aug 1, 2010)

I LOVE THAT FONT!


----------



## Weston (Aug 1, 2010)

Andrew's OH results?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 1, 2010)

I was unable to perform well at all due to the stress of organizing everything.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 1, 2010)

joey said:


> What about Chris Tran?



He got like, a 15.80 average in the finals.

He messed up ZBF2L in the first solve and had to use OLL/PLL, but then got a 2GLL T set, then a Niklas, and then a common COLL case for the L set ZBLL, and the last set was a U set ZBLL, but he messed up and had to do a U perm.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't think you were speaking English there.... 

Btw, if when I got the cube, a corner was twisted incorrectly, and I diddnt pop, would it be my fault? (I figuered this out during OLL)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thats actually hard to pin down, it could be that the corner twisted sometime during your solve, or during the scrambling phase.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 1, 2010)

DYK's

That I got a 3x3x4 for $10?
That I am probably the most directionally impaired cuber ever?
That the place we were going to go for dinner didn't know we were coming, and walked all over the place only to end up at a place across from the venue?
That I have the biggest beard there?
Yet I burned some of it off?
That I did horrible at 3x3, but did well at 4x4?
That I got a sub-4 2x2 single?


I'll post more later.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 1, 2010)

Lol. How'd you burn part of your beard off? Dremmel maybe? 0_o

And the corner didn't twist in my solve. The cube wasn't that unstable.


----------



## chickenfly34 (Aug 1, 2010)

Too bad for me, and I had to go home early, 3 times DNF, just a bad day :fp, but i had fun and a lot of friends in there, i love it . Where are you from cuberkid?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm currently checking results and inputting times. D:


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 1, 2010)

chickenfly34 said:


> Too bad for me, and I had to go home early, 3 times DNF, just a bad day :fp, but i had fun and a lot of friends in there, i love it . Where are you from cuberkid?



Oh yes, how did you dnf 3 times Hien?


----------



## chickenfly34 (Aug 1, 2010)

Because I did't have stacktimer before, and when i touch the stacktimer, i got out my hands so early and the stacktimer did not start :fp, and I was very nervous too. Who have pictures post for me please? I just have a few picture.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Aug 1, 2010)

I had a great time at this competition. Along with almost everybody else, I didn't do as well I would have liked to but it was still a blast.

If I didn't meet you at the competition, sorry. I would have liked to talk to everybody but with practicing, judging, and scrambling, I didn't get to socialize as much as I normally do. It's good to hear that this competition is probably going to be held twice a year though. So if I didn't talk to you today maybe we'll get a chance to talk at the next competition.

Overall, great job to David Sanders and Andrew Kang for organizing the event. You guys did great along with everybody else who helped.

Oh yeah...Megaminx in the next competition. Just sayin'.


----------



## chickenfly34 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ah`? Next year we will have a competition again? I hope so. 
Who have video or pictures about competition please give me hj`?
email: [email protected] thanks!


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 1, 2010)

Awesome comp! Can't wait for the next one, but we need a steady food place lol. My current 3x3 bld success rate is 71.4% and the number ten slot is 75%  so close!

DYK

-Karate chopping the timer is loads of fun

-You don't get mugged when you have a 6-foot, bearded and tatooed man with you

-I suck at team solving (Andrew is a witness)


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm (extremely) tired, but I'll do some DYKs.


Did you know?

-Finding the venue was rather traumatic for me.

-I didn't have time to eat at home, so I brought some easily accessible foods, and my breakfast was composed of half a jar of nutella mixed in with enough coffee grounds to make a pot of coffee.

-I still took 2 caffeine pills?

-After taking off my (multiple) good luck charms I began to get really good cases?

-I got FOUR +2s in my magic average?

-Scrambling cubes get's really annoying, really fast.

-I was second to last person to go during finals, so everyone was staring at my last average?

-After my fourth solve, I yelled out, "THREE PLL SKIPS IN A ROW WOWOWOW".


----------



## Anthony (Aug 1, 2010)

4Chan said:


> After my fourth solve, I yelled out, "THREE PLL SKIPS IN A ROW WOWOWOW".



Only three?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 1, 2010)

OMG! you got 3 PLL skips in a row??! I kept getting Z's. 

When will the results be up? I want to see my 2x2 average.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 1, 2010)

Anthony said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > After my fourth solve, I yelled out, "THREE PLL SKIPS IN A ROW WOWOWOW".
> ...



I messed up ZBF2L on the first one, and the last one, I misread the edge cycle, and I ended up having a U Perm. Dx

I don't think people noticed my PLL skips for 5x5 or the first few rounds of 3x3. 
Their attention was more on Andrew. xD


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 1, 2010)

What are your good luck charms? (The tie, keychain cube? Etc?)


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 1, 2010)

When will the results for the comp be up?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 1, 2010)

They will be up when I double check the hundreds of solves and make sure everything is correct. Patience little ones. It takes longer than you think.


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 1, 2010)

lol ok, I should hope you'll be doing something productive instead of chilling at my hotel


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 1, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> What are your good luck charms? (The tie, keychain cube? Etc?)



Yeeep.

I wore the tie, because it was an outward sign that I meant business.
Oh, and ties are sexy.~


----------



## DavidSanders (Aug 1, 2010)

That was a great competition. I had tons of fun, and who knew organizing was sooo much work!?! 
Still thanks to everyone for coming, and thanks for the help from Chris and Andrew. And Andrew, you did a GREAT job delegating. Especially with your choice of certificates, they are very official. 

A few DYKs...

-That Chris Tran's good luck charms actually cause an aura of bad luck when he has them on?

-I got a very terrible average as my final average, but a very nice single to finish it off? 

-Getting lucky is definitely not a crime?

-Andrew Kang got a 7.xx solve and everyone went crazy, but then the few people who knew it was just practice went "AWWWW"?

-I cubed the whole competition with a bandage around my right hand because just two nights ago I split my hand open?

-A very young kid got a 13.xx single?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 1, 2010)

I saw that kid. I was like... Woah. What the hell? Then he got like a 27 something.

Btw, nice solve.. The 13 one.


----------



## DavidSanders (Aug 1, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> I saw that kid. I was like... Woah. What the hell? Then he got like a 27 something.
> 
> Btw, nice solve.. The 13 one.



Thank you, the rest of that average was awful, but I was very satisfied with the 13. This is Katie Hull, right? Or was your first name something other than Katie, sorry it's been a long day.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 1, 2010)

Correct


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 1, 2010)

I sent everything in. Should be up later hopefully.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 1, 2010)

results are up http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Marietta2010


----------



## Anthony (Aug 1, 2010)

Andrew: It says you got a 12.34 OH solve?!
Is that a mistake or were you withholding awesome info from us..?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 1, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Andrew: It says you got a 12.34 OH solve?!
> Is that a mistake or were you withholding awesome info from us..?



Mistake


----------



## Anthony (Aug 1, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew: It says you got a 12.34 OH solve?!
> ...



Thought so..
Well, get a 12 at Nats for me. ;D


----------



## Weston (Aug 1, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew: It says you got a 12.34 OH solve?!
> ...



Aww


----------



## Sir E Brum (Aug 1, 2010)

DYK's

I did worse than 4chan at magic.
Me -> 2.94 (2.36) (DNF) 17.15 8.33

It was a sad day for ZZ. Although I did get a 17.68 single.

I really suck at 4x4 and 5x5.

Hadley should be more careful with fire.

Crowds get very quite during BLD events.


----------



## marthaurion (Aug 1, 2010)

DYK's

I totally didn't suck while I was sucking at magic?

I judged every round?

Jared Phelps is the next Haiyan Zhuang?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 1, 2010)

Who were you guys?


----------



## marthaurion (Aug 1, 2010)

well, i was the tall asian dude judging the whole time that wasnt andrew kang or chris tran


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ahhh! I remember you!


----------



## JackJ (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey Ken, I remember you from Chicago and Iowa! I take it your on vacation.


----------



## marthaurion (Aug 1, 2010)

if you can call 2 days for a cube competition a vacation....


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 1, 2010)

Finally. Now I can link myself to my WCA profile


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Aug 1, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> Who were you guys?



I was the tall half-Korean guy wearing the brown shirt and jeans.

Edit: I also didn't mean to leave Chris Tran out of the organizers. Thanks to you as well!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh yea... you asked me for my Mefferts minx that I didnt have.


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 1, 2010)

I was the guy in the orange shirt with the Worlds name tag


----------



## joey (Aug 1, 2010)

I was the guy who wasn't there


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 1, 2010)

joey said:


> I was the guy who wasn't there



Hey, that wasn't you, that was me! IDENTITY THIEF!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 1, 2010)

joey said:


> I was the guy who wasn't there


oh right, you were in Melbourne with Forte for a cube meet.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 1, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > I was the guy who wasn't there
> ...



you sure?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 1, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reese_Hoffa
This guy competed.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 1, 2010)

I KNEW I HEARD HIS NAME SOMEWHERE


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Aug 1, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reese_Hoffa
> This guy competed.



Wow, that explains a lot. I saw a guy four times as big as me solving and thought to myself, "He isn't your typical speedcuber."

@Cuberkid10: lol, yes that was me. I really wish you still had it too..


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 1, 2010)

I really wish someone recorded some of my ZB solves from the final rounds.
(David, i think your mom said she recorded one of my 14s)

It would be realllllllly awesome if someone uploaded to youtube.


----------



## DavidSanders (Aug 1, 2010)

I'll upload it Chris. I'll send you a link when I get it up, if I have it that is.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks SO MUCH!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 2, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I KNEW I HEARD HIS NAME SOMEWHERE



So did I! Wow.. I remeber when they called his name, there was this giant cheer and I was like WTF.


----------



## coinman (Aug 6, 2010)

Really nice to se that Reese Hoffa finally got to a competition. Was he invited by someone or did he find his way to this event by him self?

I met mister Hoffa exactly a year ago and had a little cubing session with him her in Stockholm and i also tried to encourage him to go to a competition. He was interested to go he said and finally he did  

When i met him he tried my cubes out and was impressed about there smoothens. Did he have decent cubes now or did anyone offer some to him?

Did anyone speak to him during the competition to confirm what method he is using etc? He showed me, but just ones so i'm not sure. 

Se: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14093&highlight=hoffa 

I cud also have met him again yesterday sins he was back in the park in Stockholm to compete in shot-put but unfortunately i was extremely tired so i didn't go.

Also se http://www.diamondleague.com/IAAF-D...-Men-Discipline/Shot-Put---Men/?Template=News for info on the Shot-put competition.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 8, 2010)

I forgot the most important DYK!

DYK that caffeine can be used as currency?


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 9, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> I forgot the most important DYK!
> 
> DYK that caffeine can be used as currency?


Now i want some caffeine...


----------



## coinman (Aug 23, 2010)

coinman said:


> Really nice to se that Reese Hoffa finally got to a competition. Was he invited by someone or did he find his way to this event by him self?
> 
> I met mister Hoffa exactly a year ago and had a little cubing session with him her in Stockholm and i also tried to encourage him to go to a competition. He was interested to go he said and finally he did
> 
> ...



Was no one there who can answer my Hoffa questions?


----------

